

Ask HN: Why copying someone else's app or game is allowed in app/play store - skkbits

I am seeing so many apps and games making replicas to gain momentum. All they do is just change name. Why Apple and Google allow this ? Doesn&#x27;t it degrade quality of App store or Play store ?
======
grabeh
Technically it is in breach of guidelines/terms & conditions applying to each
store, but either they don't have or don't wish to expend the resources in
checking each and every app.

This approach would also potentially mean that they would lose the protection
of the DMCA which in their position as hosts of content, rather than
providers, means will only be liable for copyright infringement if they do not
respond to a takedown request. If they vetted each and every app and one
slipped through which the store holder should have rejected as being an
infringement then they would potentially become liable.

As a result, the onus is on IP owners to contact the stores to request
takedowns. Unless an IP owner is actively scouring the stores, this may result
in copycat apps remaining up. Yes, it may degrade quality, but this is
preferable to the above alternative.

------
dragonwriter
> I am seeing so many apps and games making replicas to gain momentum. All
> they do is just change name. Why Apple and Google allow this ?

They probably don't strictly "allow" it in many of the cases cases that occur,
and neither does the law. The issue that the store owners aren't able to
effectively actively police it, and it relies on the vigilance of owners of
the original apps to identify and complain of violations. And even most app
owners have more productive uses of their time than hunting down every clone
that might break the rules.

